# Best and Worst States for Retirement...What Do You Think?



## SeaBreeze (May 7, 2014)

According to BankRate, the ten best states for retirement are Virginia, Iowa, Idaho, Montana, Nebraska, Wyoming, North and South Dakota, Utah and Colorado.  The worst states are Kentucky, Maryland, Oklahoma, Louisana, Alabama, Hawaii, Arkansas, Alaska, W. Virginia and New York.

Do you agree with them on their choices?  Which do you think are the best and worst?   http://www.bankrate.com/finance/ret...d=promo_next_worst_states_for_retirement_2014


----------



## SifuPhil (May 7, 2014)

Interesting that Florida didn't show up on their lists and ranked I believe #39. I thought Florida would be the #1 retirement spot.

They gave great props to places like Colorado, saying it had a cheap cost of living, but in my research I found that most of the rental units available were priced far higher than other states. 

Another thing that came to mind with all these Corn Belt states - it gets COLD out there, and in several cases they confessed to that fact, yet they don't acknowledge the higher fuel costs required for such areas nor the general dislike of the cold by seniors. 

I agree with their ranking of NYC as #1 worst place, though - unless you're a multi-millionaire.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 7, 2014)

I was surprised that Florida and Arizona didn't show up as the best either, since they are very popular for retirees due to the mild weather.  I agree, NYC would be the worst unless you were rich. :dollar:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2014)

Some info about retirement in Florida here...



> What was once a retirement destination for our grandparents, Florida today has a lot to offer for everyone. Beaches, cities, education, sports, culture. As we Baby Boomers are getting to an age where we are considering our retirement, many of us remember fondly our childhood Floridian experiences and have started re-examining the many pluses of the Sunshine state, and there are many.
> 
> 1. Climate: While south Florida gets pretty icky sticky in the summer, the north of Florida can be pretty darn nice most of the year. And South Florida is so air-conditioned that even the summer months are doable. Just like we stay inside and play scrabble and watch movies in the north in the winter, South Floridians learn to do their summer outdoor activities in early morning or evening.
> 
> ...


----------



## SifuPhil (May 8, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Some info about retirement in Florida here...



Ah, thank you!

That's more what I expected to see; even if it IS a bit rah-rah it's more along the lines of how I see Florida.

I agree with all the points they made, and the 6% sales tax is the same as here in PA, so no biggie.


----------



## Bullie76 (May 11, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Interesting that Florida didn't show up on their lists and ranked I believe #39. I thought Florida would be the #1 retirement spot.
> 
> They gave great props to places like Colorado, saying it had a cheap cost of living, but in my research I found that most of the rental units available were priced far higher than other states.
> 
> Another thing that came to mind with all these Corn Belt states - it gets COLD out there, and in several cases they confessed to that fact, yet they don't acknowledge the higher fuel costs required for such areas nor the general dislike of the cold by seniors.



Agree. Cold weather is a no go for me. But I can understand why high humidity is a no go for many too.

Best case for retirees is to rent something in other areas of the country when weather is an issue. We all know of northerners going south for the winter. For me, I hope to go north during July and August. States like Montana, Colorado, South and North Dakota are high on my list. Of course that cost money, so everyone can't do that. I won't this summer as I recently bought a condo on the AL coast and need to let the old check book rest for a bit. Hopefully the breeze off the gulf will help offset the humidity a little.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 11, 2014)

Bullie76 said:


> Agree. Cold weather is a no go for me. But I can understand why high humidity is a no go for many too.



I know - I SAY I want to escape the cold here, but I know I'll be sweltering in Florida's summers. It's something I'm getting mentally prepared for. 



> Best case for retirees is to rent something in other areas of the country when weather is an issue. We all know of northerners going south for the winter. For me, I hope to go north during July and August. States like Montana, Colorado, South and North Dakota are high on my list. Of course that cost money, so everyone can't do that. I won't this summer as I recently bought a condo on the AL coast and need to let the old check book rest for a bit. Hopefully the breeze off the gulf will help offset the humidity a little.



I believe being "bi-coastal" is the best of all worlds - Pappy might be able to fill us in on the joys of that. 

Of course, if my dream comes true I'll be able to just weigh anchor and move north or south according to my preferences. irate:


----------



## Mirabilis (May 13, 2014)

Florida is great unless you dislike diversity.  Otherwise my parents enjoy a lot of discounts and good heatlhcare.  We tried California already while I had a good job in Silicon Valley but they missed on senior discounts for everything.  They were spoiled - they didn't have to pay bus fare and little things like that and there are so many hospitals and clinics here that it makes it easy for them to schedule all their appointments.  Rents are low, real estate prices are low, the weather is great, there are a lot of things for seniors to do, including of course enjoying beautiful beaches.  If you like traveling abroad, there are lots of inexpensive flights from MIA to anywhere you want, or just go to the Caribbean.. this is paradise!  plus seniors are free to strut in their bikinis no one cares.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for the positive report, Mirabilis - it comforts me to know I'm not walking into a totally negative situation. :encouragement:


... oh, hey, wait - _seniors in bikinis?_ WAIT a minute ... :cower: :hopelessness:


----------



## muckferret (May 27, 2014)

Well folks let me introduce you to Queensland on the east coast Of Australia, perfect one day, wonderful the next,
snow we never get snow here or frost so its shorts and T shirts most of the year.
Been retired 10 years now and can't get enough of it.:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Bullie76 (May 30, 2014)

muckferret said:


> Well folks let me introduce you to Queensland on the east coast Of Australia, perfect one day, wonderful the next,
> snow we never get snow here or frost so its shorts and T shirts most of the year.
> Been retired 10 years now and can't get enough of it.:hatlaugh1:



Never been there. But looks like a beautiful area from pictures I have seen. You are lucky.


----------



## LindaV (May 30, 2014)

I'm going to move to Montana.


----------



## LogicsHere (May 30, 2014)

I kind of have to agree with NY; especially in Westchester County where I live.  The cost of living here is outrageous. I have, however, looked at other locations to where I might like to move, but anywhere I could afford to go (I would like to buy a coop or condo as I currently have one now), the crime is rampant. I was looking at places in Winston-Salem the other day and I couldn't believe at what they consider a low-crime area.  One had at least 39 in a period of 3 or 4 weeks.  If that's considered low, what exactly do they consider as high?


----------



## CPA-Kim (May 30, 2014)

I despise cold weather and that is why I moved from Upstate NY to Florida in 1978.  I've never looked back.  One of the things about Daytona Beach is we have no traffic problem except when NASCAR has speed weeks (February.)  There is no rush hour here.  Florida also has homestead exemptions and an Amendment called Save Our Homes where property taxes cannot be raised more than 3% a year no matter how much prices go up.  That, coupled with the homestead exemption, makes for cheap property taxes for residents.


----------



## marinaio (May 30, 2014)

We were totally debt free at retirement so staying put in Colorado made the most financial sense. We did contemplate a couple of relocation options based on weather, cost of living and the other usual considerations but they all were pretty much a wash when averaged out. Additionally, there isn't a "safe" weather location in the US, seems everywhere is plagued by some form of extreme.


----------

